# Anybody been to Rice Lake in Canada recently?



## kschupp (Aug 29, 2010)

Has anybody been up to Rice Lake recently? I've been seriously thinking about going up there soon (mainly for pan fish, but wouldn't mind a few walley or northern pike either ). Any info on good places to stay and good areas to fish would be greatly appreciated.

Kent


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

pull up some of my posts from recent yrs including this yr. all are titled 
trent river/rice lake. I always go up in late June and early July.


----------



## Maisch4077 (Apr 5, 2012)

Its been a few years since Ive been up there recently but I have a good friend I met years back that lives up by Coburg and fishes Rice Lake for bass reguarly. The panfishing has been down for a number of years. You can still catch numbers but not the size they used to be. You can still catch plenty to fill your belly though, just takes some work. The bass fishing has improved every year. I think with the increased number of smaller panifsh, the largemouth has had more of a forage base.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Haven't been in years, but this is where we would always go 

http://www.alpineresort.ca/

and a general layout of all on the lake

http://www.ricelakecanada.com/resort_finder.htm


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I haven't been in a number of years either but when we did go we stayed at hi lo lodge on the Trent river just off the lake. Cabins were always very clean and camp was always full of guys from Ohio. We would always fish the concrete channel markers for big gills and rock bass. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

I stayed at Silver Leaf cottages. I cant imagine how bad the weeds are at this time of year though. We decided to go BlueGill fishing for a 1/2 day and we kept 240 bluegills. It took the 4 of us around 1.5 hours to clean. Another day a friend and I hit it for an hour and kept 125 bluegills. We caught them all on the back side of the islands that in the middle of that lake.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

www.terracelawn.ca


is a very nice place on the Trent River. Need to check into the River and lake turning this time of year. It puts lock jaw on the fishing. Seems I recall it happening in Late Aug early Sept. Turns the water pea green

As for the weeds they were down on both bodies of water in "July" . Normally my go to weed beds were not there this yr.


----------



## fishlogic (Apr 2, 2012)

I've spent plenty of time on Rice Lake since I used to live <2 hours from there. I haven't stayed at many (probably 5) of the resorts (there are a lot on that lake) but I can definitely recommend Muskie Bay. Great place. Clean and the prices are very reasonable. Amazing boats if you need to rent one. That's my first choice when I go and want to spend a weekend or week on Rice.

If you're looking for something a bit more "luxurious" then Elmhirst Resort is good. They have really nice cabins with dishwashers and fireplaces etc. Three restaurants on site and indoor/outdoor pools. Great place if you want to please the wife. 

I heard the fishing was pretty good last year too. Never managed to get there last season myself though.


----------

